# Porterhouse Steak :)



## SmokinRubcom (Sep 13, 2008)

Man o' man had some good eating here. My wife and daughter had a wedding shower to goto. So while I was at work figuring out what to do for dinner . . .  .I came across this nice certified Black Angus Porterhouse  Didnt make dinner big, just a beer and this bad boy which weighed 1.25lbs. We had them on sale for $5.00 LB!! We sold over 30+ cases this week    

Seasoned the steak with my steak seasoning (THE BEST OUT THERE!!) 











Thanks for looking!
Mike
www.SmokinRub.com


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Now who is "we" and how come you didnt give out early advice on this deal?

bigwheel


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Sep 13, 2008)

We is (Star Market in Huntsville). I am the Meat Market manager for them. I am the meat buyer for them. Our average weekly sales(meat dept only) is over $50,000+ 

The price on Boston Butts has dropped to $1.14lb  and pork spareribs are down to $1.25lb- will probably run them on sale soon  Around this time of year, your butts, ribs, anything from a hog except for hams tends to drop. They are slaughtering more hogs for their hams (Thanksgiving+Christmas).

Mike Whisante
www.SmokinRub.com


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 13, 2008)

Well aint never heard of it..but if you in the Huntsville which is located in Texas I think they specialize mo in making license plates than steak rubs    Hopefully you from Alabammy.  Now whut makes this steak rub you got make a steak melt in a person's mouth? You loaded up with meat tenderizer on that deal sounds like. Now tell me it aint true.  Thanks. I am open to do doing scientifical testing of free evaluation samples. I currently dont charge for the service but it could change at any time.  I will be patiently sitting out by the mailbox in the lawnchair with the ice chest handy. Let me know if you need my snail mail thang.  In the meantime go here and order yourself some stuff called Steak Maker. See how it stacks up to whut you got. Just trying to cover all the bases here. If fact if you tell him uncle bigwheel sent ya he might send you a free evaluation sample so at least you know whut good steak rub is supposed to taste like. Kindly keeps me posted. 

http://www.obiecue.com/


bigwheel


http://www.obiecue.com/


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Sep 13, 2008)

Its Huntsville, Alabama, sorry dont need to try that other guy's product   

Mike


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 13, 2008)

Okay can see you make decisions fast. This just leaves us at the scientifcul evaluation stage. How long it take for you to send some? I got burnt bad on Emeril's Rib Rub from Albertsons.  Paid about 5 bucks and took one taste out of the jug to make me realize he is a dumb Portugese transplanted yankee from Falls River, Mass. I seldom buy a pig in the poke these days...especially after that deal. Do they really put mayonaisse on brisket down there in Alabammy? If I ever get a chance to retire sure me and the warden be headed thatawy with Banjos on the knees so to speak. Need to know whut to expect if you get my drift.  Give us the true poop or I be forced to sic the warden on ya. She will get the  truth outta your coola. Thanks.  

bigwheel


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 13, 2008)

That sure looks good!!! I love the grill steaks too..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 14, 2008)

I can see why you went through 30+ cases in a week! Nice steak!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah now thats a steak, almost worth driving to Huntsville to score some of them


----------



## Unity (Sep 14, 2008)

I've never seen a Porterhouse that pretty in the supermarket meat case. 

--John
(Maybe I could apprentice myself to a meat cutter.   )


----------



## Toby Keil (Sep 14, 2008)

Now that look delicious! Great job cooking that badboy.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 14, 2008)

Thats my favorite cut of steak. 

Yummmmy

Looks fanastic.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 14, 2008)

I love Porterhouses too. They have a bit of a pecuiliarity of which I was unaware tell I bumped into a tough one at one of the fanciest steak houses in Purto Rica.  Somebody else was paying for it so I went ahead and tried to gnaw around on it. I dont like to make a big scene in public ya know? At any rate when I got home tole the eldest of my male chillins about it. He is in the wholesale meat and grocery bizness. The boy tole me something along this line:
When you get to cutting on the carcass there aint but about 4 good sized porterhouses on a typical steer. Two of them is usually great..but the other two have a hidden blood vessel that runs down the center..making them tougher than a boot on the strip side. Can't tell by looking...only shows up when you try to eat it.  His advice was when you buying steaks or eating them out to buy T-bones and you can dodge the bullet so to speak. Also if you a hard head who demands a Porterhouse dont feel bad about sending it back if its tough down the middle. Folks in the steakhouse bizness knows about this proclivity. I would just eat the tenderloin then send it back for a new one. That should work.  

bigwheel


----------



## Unity (Sep 14, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I would just eat the tenderloin then send it back for a new one. That should work.


Good advice.

--John


----------



## john a (Sep 14, 2008)

Beef, it's whats for dinner


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Sep 15, 2008)

That is one good looking Porterhouse.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you for the info BW.


----------

